# Chick Hearn in the hospital again



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

"Legendary Laker announcer Chick Hearn was in critical condition at a Northridge hospital Friday after he fell and hit his head in the backyard of his Encino home, officials said.

Los Angeles firefighters said Hearn, 85, sustained a head injury and was rushed to the operating room for surgery on bleeding in the brain caused by the 7 p.m. fall."

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/la-sp-chick3aug03.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

God, get this man a wheelchair.... He is always falling down. Anyways, get well Chick!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I came here to see if something had been posted, as I was going to post about it if nothing was posted. I sincerely hope the surgery went well and that Chick is going to be okay.

I agree, the old guy needs a walker and/or a wheelchair so that he will be safer. Surgeries at his age are not good and need to be avoided at all costs.

Get well soon is my hope for him!


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Get well soon Chicky baby....


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Chick Hearn is one of the great basketball announcers ever, along with Johnny Most, Red Kerr and the great Bill Walton(yeah right!). I hope Chick recovers.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Chick Hearn in critical condition*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news/ap/20020803/ap-hearnhospitalized.html



> LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Longtime Lakers broadcaster Chick Hearn has probably called his last game, his neurologist said Saturday after performing surgery for brain hemorrhaging.
> 
> ``If he has a full recovery in terms of his motor functions he will very likely have speech difficulty, so I will foresee that he will have a difficulty to be announcing,'' the neurologist, Dr. Asher Taban, told reporters outside Northridge Hospital Medical Center.
> 
> Asked if the 85-year-old broadcaster had called his Lakers game, Dr. Taban said, ``unfortunately it's probable.''


Honestly up here in Toronto I didn't hear him, but from what I've heard he was a great unbiased broadcaster. Hope he makes it. 

EDIT - I didn't see your post, naesdj. You can close this one or merge the two if you want.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> God, get this man a wheelchair.... He is always falling down. Anyways, get well Chick!


I know, good point. I love the guy to death, but now he's fallen over twice. Get him a wheelchair. He can broadcast from a wheelchair. 

I have a bad feeling that Laker fans won't be seeing Chick Hearn much longer.

Get well Chick.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

As a diehard Bulls fan, my thought and prayers go out to the Hearn's family, the Laker organization, and all of the Laker fans regarding the recent news of Chick's conditon. Chick is/was probably one of the best NBA announcers that I have ever heard. He was honest and as unbiased as anyone could expect (unlike Kerr and Most). I feel sorry for anyone who has to follow him. Chick is a legend. God Bless you Chick.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I've always associated Chick with the Lakers. It was always watch the Lakers and listen to Chick, his voice was sort of soothing and the feeling you get when you first hear his voice in October for the first preseason game...

This is the saddest day in Laker history since Wilt died. A part of the Lakers has retired and I feel sorry for whatever announcer permently takes his place. Chick deserved a farewell tour.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Who said that he is retiring? Oh my God! Did Chick die? I need to go and check the news.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

X

Chick had a set back with brain bleeds and is in very critical condition. Even if he survives it is highly unlikely that he can call a game anymore. That's according to his neuro-surgeon. His "speech" will never be the same.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by *The X Factor *
> Who said that he is retiring? Oh my God! Did Chick die? I need to go and check the news.



He didn't die, but he's in a really serious critical condition


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *DP *
> X
> 
> Chick had a set back with brain bleeds and is in very critical condition. Even if he survives it is highly unlikely that he can call a game anymore. That's according to his neuro-surgeon. His "speech" will never be the same.


Yeah, I knew that his brain was bleeding. I heard that his doctor said that he will in all likelyhood end up having a speaking disorder. I can't believe we'll never hear Chick Hearn call a game again.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

I'd be happy if he just survives. Good luck Chicky baby.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *DP *
> I'd be happy if he just survives. Good luck Chicky baby.


I feel exactly the same way, DP. I just want him to live and be able to watch the games with his loved ones.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Today's news not good*

Chick Hearn, the Lakers' beloved announcer of 42 years, probably will never call another game after undergoing two brain surgeries Saturday, his doctors said.

"I'm very concerned with his speech ability and feel it is very likely he will have difficulty speaking," said Dr. Asher Taban, who performed two craniotomies on Hearn on Saturday at Northridge Hospital Medical Center to control brain hemorrhages suffered during a Friday evening fall.Ê	Ê
Ê ÊÊ	Ê
ÊWhen asked if Hearn's announcing career was over, Taban said, "Unfortunately, that is probable."

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...ug04012032.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba

get well Chickie.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

I thought I heard on the radio today that he was upgraded from "critical" to "serious" or "stable" or something. Right about now I don't care if he calls another game. How sweet would it be to just see him at a Laker game ? I'd also like KCAL to re-broadcast Game 7 of WCF 2002 or Championship clinching game against NJ sometime this year hopefully immediately before Game 1 of regular season.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Some serious news re: Chick Hearn*

It's looking really bad right now for Chick, this is not good fans.
Read article:
http://foxsports.lycos.com/content/view?contentId=606212

:no:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Get better soon Chick


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

this is really bad news. Sorry im so late in posting. 

Chick is a staple of the lakers for many years. A class act. Our prayers are out for him and his family


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

This latest news is indeed very bad. I was so hoping he'd recover, but this doesn't sound even promising. It would take a miracle for him to live, from the sounds of that article.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

The doctors and family have made a decision to make him DNR (Do No Resuscitation) which means it's only a matter of time for the inevitable 






_I wanna cry_


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

This is not the miracle I hoped for. It is very sad to think that Chick won't be here for his family and to call the games he so loved calling. I wish I had the right words to convey how sad this latest news is for many Pro Basketball fans.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Press conference in 10 min at 7 PM pacific.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Chick has passed away.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

You were the best Chick


----------



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

My prayers are with Chicks family.He will be missed greatly


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Rest In Peace Chicky, you will be missed greatly!!!*

This is a very, very sad day in L.A. and I'm sure it's been heard across the nation as well. I grew up watching and cheering for the Lakers throughout my life, this is very hard to accept on behalf of the fans, the Laker family and the NBA. It's gonna be very difficult to watch & listen to another the Laker game on KCAL9 (Lakers station) without hearing chick's voice, the jokes, the comments, his phrases, His sense of humor and most of all his love for the game.
He'll be missed greatly and all we have now is the wonderful memories he has left behind......much love and respect to one of the greatest announcers of the sportsworld, Rest in Peace Chick!!!  :no:  :no:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Oh my god...*


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

A legend is gone...

I listened to the man for 36 years. 

I'll never forget his radio call on Jerry West's shot against the Knicks in the 1970 title series...

80 footer....GOOOOOOD!!!

And endless cheering...

So long, Chick...you were the best.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Sometimes it seems incredible that the voice of the Lakers could be dead. I wish his family the best and all of the Laker fans I send my condolences. It is a very sad day.


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

This is a very sad day in basketball world and the sports world all together. I didn't get to hear the guy call games like you Laker fans, but I do know of his legacy. My best wishes goes out to his blood family and also his Laker family (fans).


----------



## booknerd (Jul 31, 2002)

My heartfelt condolences go out to the Hearn family.


----------

